# Restful Images From Peaceful Places



## JonDouglas (May 26, 2021)

There is much beauty in the world if you've the time, inclination and eye to find and see it.  There is a place not too distant that is the epitome of restful and peaceful - a Trappist Monastery.  It makes a pleasant "get off" stop when you're putting some miles on your legs, back and butt.  Below ares some images therefrom.







Above right is the monastery's open chapel.  Below are other parts of the abbey, the extent of which is quite large.






Monastery grounds are simple and pristine






Like other Trappist monasteries, this abbey is into making jams, jellies and beer for distribution elsewhere.  I've not tried their beer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

Stone buildings/houses are my weakness, and so nice to see the dandelions.

Most everyone looks to have clinical expanses of grass today, so seeing that no chemicals or weed killers have been used on this lawn is refreshing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2021)

That is beautiful.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 26, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


>


Beautiful photo Jon, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 26, 2021)

From the Japanese Garden area of the Meijer Botanical Gardens in Grand Rapids , MI


----------



## JonDouglas (May 29, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 166786
> From the Japanese Garden area of the Meijer Botanical Gardens in Grand Rapids , MI


Water gardens are some of the most restful, peaceful places I can think of.  Appreciate the picture!


----------



## JonDouglas (May 30, 2021)

I find riding up toward and into the Green Mountains of Vermont very enjoyable and restful, especially on roads where there isn't much traffic.  The air, sky, hills, trees and green fields all meld in your senses to provide a dopamine boost to the brain and smile for your face.






My hope is that you find the photo pleasing, if not restful/relaxing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I find riding up toward and into the Green Mountains of Vermont very enjoyable and restful, especially on roads where there isn't much traffic.  The air, sky, hills, trees and green fields all meld in your senses to provide a dopamine boost to the brain and smile for your face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a love for old barns and buildings, and this scene doesn't disappoint!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 3, 2021)

What could more restful than being on a bridge over clear water surrounded by plants and flowers on a beautiful day? 






Would I ride 100 miles on a motorcycle just to walk this bridge?  Well, yes, and I did just that  yesterday.  Balm for the soul.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I find riding up toward and into the Green Mountains of Vermont very enjoyable and restful, especially on roads where there isn't much traffic.  The air, sky, hills, trees and green fields all meld in your senses to provide a dopamine boost to the brain and smile for your face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I especially find this photo peaceful. I love the green trees and the effect of them in the mountains in the distance.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 6, 2021)

“Cool and Green and Shady” in Michigan


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 168090
> 
> “Cool and Green and Shady” in Michigan


I am thinking your "cool and green and shady" is about as good as it gets, given the canopy of trees shown.  In my area, this type of trail, path or road is my favorite among all the restful places I know of.   As is often the case, I rode down one yesterday.






Heavily canopied forest spots always remind of a (required reading) book from my youth - W.H. Hudson's _Green Mansions_.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 168093



That is another winner!  Thanks.  Autumn reflections in a river or pond are also right up there in the list of most peaceful places.  I find them less restful in that I run/ride around trying to grab as much color as I can - a kid in the candy store type of thing.  Canopied forests make me want to lie down, take a nap and dream happy thoughts.


----------



## win231 (Jun 6, 2021)

Can't get much more peaceful or restful than this.  And quiet, too. Customers rarely complain.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 6, 2021)

View attachment 168090

“Cool and Green and Shady” in Michigan


officerripley said:


> View attachment 168098


I love the contrast of of the brooding sky and the shimmering blue water


----------



## officerripley (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

A very restful place found on a motorcycle trip past - the hillside behind an old estate. 






It is one of those places where you just sit down in the shade, daydream a little and wish you could share the beauty and tranquility of it with others.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A very restful place found on a motorcycle trip past - the hillside behind an old estate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I need is a proper lounge chair and a cold refreshing drink!

Gorgeous capture, Jon!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

Can you give me a taste of what the estate looks like, Jon, or is it hidden away behind the growth of trees and greenery?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> All I need is a proper lounge chair and a cold refreshing drink!
> 
> Gorgeous capture, Jon!


Thank you. There's one more interesting piece to this hillside that I will post here shortly - a unique water fall (as opposed to a waterfall)

Edit Update:  What you see below is a succession of grottos, into which water falls from the one above.  When it is running, the quiet burbling sound of the water will put you to sleep.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Can you give me a taste of what the estate looks like, Jon, or is it hidden away behind the growth of trees and greenery?


I found this one of the back of the house.  Note the date 1885 on the wall.






For some reason, this place reminded me of the book and movie, "From The Terrace."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

Is it Winchester Mansion?

Gosh, just love the stonework and grounds!


----------



## officerripley (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Is it Winchester Mansion?
> 
> Gosh, just love the stonework and grounds!


No, it's one you probably won't find on any mansions tour but you can tour it - Naumkeag.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> No, it's one you probably won't find on any mansions tour but you can tour it - Naumkeag.


I was just reading about it. Never heard of it until you mentioned it, but what a beautiful home and gardens.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2021)

I love this thread Jon-wonderful images!?


----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 9, 2021)

This little stream is a frequent stop on my rides through the woods.  Unspoiled (by beavers damming it up), the green canopy, sound of birds and burbling flow of water is very restful and peaceful.   Pic was taken 4 days ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> This little stream is a frequent stop on my rides through the woods.  Unspoiled (by beavers damming it up), the green canopy, sound of birds and burbling flow of water is very restful and peaceful.


This is me, Jon!

Give me a plot of land like this to call home, and I'd be in heaven.

Does this wash all your thoughts away, or does this wash all your thoughts away.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 9, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> This is me, Jon!
> 
> Give me a plot of land like this to call home, and I'd be in heaven.
> 
> Does this wash all your thoughts away, or does this wash all your thoughts away.


All I remember from these kind of stops is how happy I was to even be there, taking the pics as a reminder.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 10, 2021)

Below is an aerial photo of an old 1700s parish church.   It is located on a old village green where most of the town eventually moved away toward areas of industrialization (e.g., water power, roads and railroads).  As such the entire common is as quiet and peaceful as a graveyard, which is adjacent to the church.





The original town pound still stands behind and to the left of the church. Am thinking this will make a great photo subject during fall colors.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Below is an aerial photo of an old 1700s parish church.   It is located on a old village green where most of the town eventually moved away toward areas of industrialization (e.g., water power, roads and railroads).  As such the entire common is as quiet and peaceful as a graveyard, which is adjacent to the church.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon, were you able to capture this picture through using your drone?

It's really lovely.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Jon, were you able to capture this picture through using your drone?
> 
> It's really lovely.


Thank you for the kind words.  No drone, just my old regular camera - Sony RX10.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  No drone, just my old regular camera - Sony RX10.


The setting is marvelous, like from another era or time.

Really reminded me of my childhood.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The setting is marvelous, like from another era or time.
> 
> Really reminded me of my childhood.


We've so many lakes and ponds that you can't hardly throw a ball and not have it land in some scenic water (slight exaggeration), which makes getting pictures like that relatively easy.  Thus, I am on a mission to tryh to bring people's BP down with restful pictures.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> We've so many lakes and ponds that you can't hardly throw a ball and not have it land in some scenic water (slight exaggeration), which makes getting pictures like that relatively easy.  Thus, *I am on a mission to tryh to bring people's BP down with restful pictures.*


Stay on your quest! 

I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## officerripley (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 15, 2021)

As peaceful and restful places go, this one's near the top.  The falling water and lush surroundings are a gift to the senses.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> As peaceful and restful places go, this one's near the top.  The falling water and lush surroundings are a gift to the senses.


Yes indeed... old watermills have been a favourite of mine forever, and being that this one is stone makes it all the more charming.

What a scene.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 23, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> As peaceful and restful places go, this one's near the top.  The falling water and lush surroundings are a gift to the senses.


Below is an aerial photo of the mill taken this morning.






There is not a spot anywhere on the grounds that doesn't soothe the senses.  I go here and the "what could have been" that was accumulating vanishes,


----------



## officerripley (Jun 24, 2021)

To cool us off (here in the No. Hemisphere):


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2021)

The Bing search engine home page has featured some of the most stunning images. I save some of them because they are so beautiful. This is from a few days ago.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 25, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The Bing search engine home page has featured some of the most stunning images. I save some of them because they are so beautiful. This is from a few days ago.
> View attachment 170945


How do you do that, Diva? (I've been trying for a couple of days to save a Bing image to post in this thread and just can't figure out how to save it; do I have to do a Print Screen capture or ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Below is an aerial photo of the mill taken this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favourite picture of yours, Jon!

The natural beauty of stone never dies with me, nor does the pastoral feeling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 28, 2021)

*For The Love Of A Child*: There is a place of great peace, beauty and remembrance outside of Rindge NH. It is a place where Sanderson Sloane had picked out a spot on his parents' farm, shown below, to build his home.






Tragically, Lt. Sandy Sloane was killed in action over Koblenz, Germany, on Feb. 22, 1944 and his house was never built.  Instead, his parents, family and friends did something rather remarkable.  They created a place of beauty and remembrance in his honor and to honor all who'd served.  The place is called Cathedral Of The Pines.






Having grown up in a time and place where faith was strong and the memories of families whose son or father didn't come home is still strong, I seldom fail to stop if anywhere in the vicinity.  The pictures above and below were taken last year.






I stopped there yesterday and took a few more pictures.






You see, the Sloane family built an all-faiths, outdoor chapel on very spot where Sandy was going to build his home.






There are also a number of other walkways, small gardens and private spots of personal remembrance where you may find what you're seeking.  Before leaving yesterday, I got (with permission) an aerial photo of the carillon tower.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2021)

Lovely entries, SeaBreeze and Jon!

If I had deep pockets I would select a plot of land with a lake just like the one you posted, SeaBreeze, and I would have formal gardens with walking pathways through those gardens as seen in the pictures you posted, Jon.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 3, 2021)

Another view of the carillon tower at the Cathedral Of the Pines. 






As you might expect, seniors' reactions to favorite hymns being played on the carillon are quite different from those of young people.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 9, 2021)

*A Restful, Peaceful, Reflective Composition*. Searching through the archives today, I found this picture that was taken near Stoddard NH back in 2019. This is the type of place you'd like to share with somebody.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 26, 2021)

*A Peaceful Pond:*   Although a road, church and townhall was nearby, there was nobody to be seen and the only sounds were geese on the pond.






On a peaceful scale from 1 to 10, this had to be a 10.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> *A Peaceful Pond:*   Although a road, church and townhall was nearby, there was nobody to be seen and the only sounds were geese on the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, @JonDouglas, for posting… I needed that peaceful scene


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

Hens and roosters roaming free in the park near our home in Spain...


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 29, 2021)

Its my habit to head to the photography section  of the forums to look at  any new photos.

So many lovely ones to enjoy,, thank you all who post.


----------



## JonDouglas (Aug 3, 2021)

Tonight's sunset from the front entry.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2021)

Kids sitting at our  village duck pond...


----------

